# Onepointfive Steuerrohr planfräsen?



## Znarf (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
 also erstmal bin ich mir bewusst, dass mein folgendes Problem nicht das von Alutech ist und ich frag einfach mal an, weil mir mittlerweile die Ideen und Möglichkeiten ausgehen.

 Ich habe mir einen Rahmen mit Onepointfive Steuerrohr gekauft, leider ist der so bescheuert lackiert, dass die gesamte Oberseite des Steuerrohres, also da wo der Steuersatz dann drauf sitzt komplett voller Lack ist.
 Da ich so leider den Steuersatz nicht richtig montieren/einbauen kann, der ganze Rahmen somit nutzlos ist und der Hersteller in Deutschland leider nicht mehr existent ist bin ich absolut verzweifelt auf der *Suche nach irgendwem, der Onepointfive Steuerrohre planfräsen kann*. Gegen Bezahlung versteht scih. In Deutschland gibts scheinbar nichtmal ne Handvoll Fräswerkzeuge für 1.5. Den Rahmen einfach weiterzuverkaufen ist mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbar, der Käufer hätte ja das gleiche Problem.

 Jetzt dachte ich, dass ihr vielleicht so ein Werkzeug habt, da ihr ja solche Steuerrohre verbaut und die ja auch irgendwie nach dem Schweissen wieder gerade gemacht werden müssen?

  Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende
  Znarf


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (7. Mai 2005)

Liegt dein Problem nur darin dass Lack auf der Kopfseite ist und das Steuerrohr schon einmal plangefräst war, dann kann man den Lack mit einer Teppichmesserklinge relativ einfach entfernen.
Wenn das Steuerrohr komplett nachgearbeitet werden muss dann würde ich einfach mal freundlich bei Alutech anrufen und mir ein Angebot machen lassen!

Gruss aus dem
Regenland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

